# Adobe Lightroom



## Chris (Oct 28, 2007)

Is totally awesome.  From farting around with it for about an hour, you can basically shoot your photos in raw format, and add in camera settings later. 

Plus it has all sorts of slick built in effects. 







For example this pic I took yesterday:






After some fiddling:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 28, 2007)

What's it out for?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know, the color accent is much easier to do right on the camera, you could take both a color accent and regular shot at once and get the same results on a P&S Canon (don't remember if the SD600 has this feature). What other features does the program have? If it can fix exposure, white-balance, and color intensity I think I'd be interested.

EDIT:  Just looked at the screenshot and actually read the stuff on the sidebars. I feel stupid.


----------



## Drew (Oct 29, 2007)

You cock.


----------

